# Interstellar



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I went to see this toady and enjoyed it for the nerdy factor and the storyline I do think though if you have a grasp of time and relativity concepts you will get more out of it


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Saw it last night on IMAX - very good film, well acted and thought provoking, the music was absolutely brilliant as well

Highly recommended


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

This film is a masterpiece.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If I'm expecting a scifi spacey film will I disappointed? Does it get all about 'people' and involve emotions?

I just want an epic scifi!


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm going on Sunday imax screen so going for epic


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just got back from seeing it on IMAX.

IMHO, this film has to been seen on IMAX to fully appreciate it. The sound is amazing, the film is epic.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Just back on imax its a massive epic sound is awesome


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Going to see this movie on Friday in IMAX - can't wait!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

CTR247 said:


> Going to see this movie on Friday in IMAX - can't wait!


You won't be disappointed matey. I downloaded the soundtrack off iTunes in the week, even that's a masterpiece in its own right.

It's truly an awesome film....:thumb:


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Saw this last night, great movie and even more epic in IMAX 
Quite a long movie but didn't feel it due to being a very impressive movie


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Unreal movie - loved everything about it and it has me thinking about it a week later which is good. Tempted to buy the book out about it to read a bit more into the theories behind it.

+1 for the music as well!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Left wide open for a sequel too...


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

neilos said:


> Left wide open for a sequel too...


In the fifth dimension :speechles


----------

